
An Astronomer Is Building Inflatable Space Telescopes That Will Dwarf James Webb - n0pe_p0pe
https://www.wired.com/story/new-space-telescopes-could-look-like-giant-beach-balls/
======
dnadler
The comparison to JWST isn't really fair, as they are looking at completely
different parts of the EM spectrum.

